# plants turning brown...



## hamholla (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey everyone!

So right now I am working with a 55 gallon tank with jungle val, an amazon sword, java fern, micro sword, banna plant, narrow leaf chain sword, and a lily bulb...

i changed the substrate to aquaflora (i think thats the name) about 3 weeks ago... and since then i have seen a decline the appearance of the plants in my tank, jungle vals are growing... slowly and micro swords are turning brown.

water parameters are in check, no C02 system currently, for lighting i have 2 corallife t5 fixtures for a combined wattage of 96 watts with 2 6700k bulbs and 2 colormax bulbs...

any ideas on what I should be doing differently?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Perhaps the plants have taken up more nutrients than what is being provided via feedings or dosing and it's time to feed them? Another thought is if you created a pocket of substrate too deep maybe it went anaerobic and is giving off hydrogen sulfide gas which will hit the plants pretty hard. So many variables in an aquarium it's just really hard to say.


----------



## hamholla (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply! 

Okay well then i guess i will just continue to do what I am right now, maybe a water change will help?


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you fertilize? And how deep is your substrate bed?


----------

